# Dog chews up carpet



## Guythunder (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a young puppy that loves to pull up my carpet. 
What he is doing is pulling up the carpet where it meets the tile floor in the entry way then chews on it and the pad, 
The first time he did it I was able to cut out the part he chewed and re stretch the carpet, Well he did it again and I need to patch the carpet this time which I can do but I don't think I can stretch it any more. 
My question is there anyway I can use a T molding to put down where the carpet meets the tile? I just don't know how I would get the T molding to stay in place and there isn't much room with the tack strip to even put the molding in.
I am thinking if I can cover the end of the carpet where it meets the tile the dog wouldn't be able to get a hold on the edge of the carpet and pull it up.
And don't tell me to do away with the dog, It's my wife's dog, And I am sure that would never happen. So I just need to get the dog to listen to me, She is just a puppy and I think that she will grow out of this chewing.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

Back when I did carpet we would use nails at those edges to help hold it down. You wont notice them if you can get them down under the carpet to the hold just the backing down. Enough of them and I am sure the dog wont be able to get it up easily.


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 2, 2014)

Chris said:


> Back when I did carpet we would use nails at those edges to help hold it down. You wont notice them if you can get them down under the carpet to the hold just the backing down. Enough of them and I am sure the dog wont be able to get it up easily.


Well I glued the carpet down thinking she wouldn't pull it up and she didn't she just chewed the carpet away from the backing, So I am thinking if I cover the edges she will leav it alone. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 2, 2014)

Go to the pet store and see if there isn't a spray that you can apply that will keep the dog away from that area.


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 2, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Go to the pet store and see if there isn't a spray that you can apply that will keep the dog away from that area.


I did that, I tried three different ones and none of them worked.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 2, 2014)

If I remember right carpet glue and the hot tape are made from animal base and that's what they are going after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

Tabasco, put some on there and let the dog at it. You can always clean the carpet later. Usually once they burn they stop.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 2, 2014)

Many carpet adhesives and seam tape adhesives are corn based. They smell like dog food.


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 3, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> If I remember right carpet glue and the hot tape are made from animal base and that's what they are going after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


 You could be right, I never thought about that. thanks


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 3, 2014)

Chris said:


> Tabasco, put some on there and let the dog at it. You can always clean the carpet later. Usually once they burn they stop.


 Now this might work, I will give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 3, 2014)

samfloor said:


> Many carpet adhesives and seam tape adhesives are corn based. They smell like dog food.


 I never thougt about this, You could be right. Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 3, 2014)

Guythunder said:


> You could be right, I never thought about that. thanks


 

Actually I think Sam might be right. Way back they used hide glues but Corn Based rings a bell also. Im sure there are lots of things that would leave a bad taste in their mouths. Find something that wont hurt the carpet and wont hurt the dog and give it a try.


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 3, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Actually I think Sam might be right. Way back they used hide glues but Corn Based rings a bell also. Im sure there are lots of things that would leave a bad taste in their mouths. Find something that wont hurt the carpet and wont hurt the dog and give it a try.


 I am going to do this the next time we leave the dog home alone. But I still haven't got any answers about the T molding which I would like to put down. Guess I need to go to a contractors site.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2014)

The problem with T molding is that carpet is not a good base for it. You can do it but I don't see it lasting long term.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slg-Nka3TJU&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 3, 2014)

Chris said:


> The problem with T molding is that carpet is not a good base for it. You can do it but I don't see it lasting long term.


 Now this is what I am looking for, I have no idea how to make it fit or even if it would work from Tile to Carpet. You say that it won't last long and you could be right cause I know nothing about T molding. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 3, 2014)

You can always use flat metal.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 3, 2014)

I have fixed many seams that dogs have chewed up. If you smell seam tape adhesive when it's hot, it smells like corn.


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 4, 2014)

samfloor said:


> You can always use flat metal.


 I will take a look at this. thanks


----------



## Guythunder (Oct 4, 2014)

samfloor said:


> I have fixed many seams that dogs have chewed up. If you smell seam tape adhesive when it's hot, it smells like corn.


 I am going to try the Carpet Seamming Tape this time  ( No Heat )


----------

